# web colors...



## Nummi_G4 (Nov 10, 2002)

HELP ME.

 I export an image(lets say a gif) in Photoshop or image ready. and the main color in it is "#98C5DF". 
 I set the bgcolor of the HTML file to "#98C5DF". 

 When I view the page on a different computer... the gif color and the BG color are slightly different. It's like imageready is adding a color profile to the gif or something. How can I fix this?


----------



## Trip (Nov 10, 2002)

I've noticed this happening on my websites often too, I have yet to find out why it does this, or a really nice way to fix it.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 10, 2002)




----------



## Nummi_G4 (Nov 11, 2002)

I just checked out the site on a cube w/ a LCD display, a G4 with a similar monitor to mine, and you cannot see the problem. When I get home tonight,I will take a screenshot of the site from my 7500.


----------



## goynang (Nov 11, 2002)

I've noticed this too.

I think it has something to do with the way the browser is rendering images as opposed to rendering flat HTML marked up colours.

One simple solution is to use a very small image (even a 1x1 pic with the relevant colur in it) as a background rather than a marked up colour via HTML/CSS. The browser is sure to display both parts the same. Not very elegant - but it does work if you are stuck!


----------



## Ebonit (Nov 11, 2002)

make a gif of 1x1 pixel and give it that same color. Then put the gif as your background picture. That will solve your problem, most probably.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks guys... that was my backup plan if I could not solve the problem. I changed the Color Settings in Photoshop to Generic RGB. that helped a little, but the problem is still there, so I will be using the GIF as a BG image...


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## Nummi_G4 (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MacLuv _
> *1.)Also, make sure the ColorSync profiles match.
> 
> 2.)When saving for the web, use ImageReady (or Fireworks) and LOCK the sample of the color that you want, so that when you reduce colors for compression it won't dissapear.
> ...



1.) I did that. I changed both of my monitors to generic RGB, and set the "color settings in Pshop to generic RGB. then I assigned a generic RGB profile to the image.

2.) that must be it. when I get home from school, I will try that.

3.) ooooops, I forgot to upload the image last night. I took a screenshot of what was going on.


----------



## boi (Nov 17, 2002)

create the gif, then view it in a web browser. use OS X's DigitalColor Meter to find the hex value as seen in a web browser, then use that hex value for the bgcolor.
also, display properties (thousands of colors vs. millions of colors) causes this offset.


----------

